

Google loses Java patent case against Oracle - puyask
http://www.cnet.com/news/supreme-court-refuses-to-hear-appeal-from-google-in-java-patent-case/

======
dang
Please don't use the titles of HN submissions to editorialize.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
puyask
fixed

